# Guinea Pig sexing help needed ASAP!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry to put his on you but we have been bonding our two groups of males guinea pigs. However what has happened is out group of three definite males are taking it in turns to hump our slightly more submissive other two. Which I know is dominance asserting so have just been watching it.

However we have now moved them into the run and which has a shelter in it. One of the submissive pair went into this, but this started chasing each other...between the three definite males!! I say definite males because they are.

The other two came to me as males and they have a swelling like testes down below so I have not really questioned it. However this behaviour is worrying me. One of them is looking suspicious.





Can anyone confirm these two boys are ACTUALLY boys?

If so is this normal behaviour?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Can't tell you myself for sure... but this could really help 

Sexing Guinea Pigs: How to Sex a Guinea Pig


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Micky!

Here is another photo of Bumblebee, who we were most worried about. I just been back out and manhandled him again...this time opening him out...and this just popped out....this is a penis right??


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I have to say though, the first/top one does look bit suspicious to me. 

Edit to add: Just seen the picture you posted. As silly as this sounds, could you apply the pressure a little lower? Closer to the genital area? Just to be sure.. It doesn't seem to be an 'penis-like' as the ones on the website but at the same time isn't completely flat like the females examples...

(I do think it looks more male like, but would rather be safe than sorry with the reaction of yours others!) x


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Found this on the guinealynx site about sexing a guinea pig:



> There is a very pronounced bridge above the penis, like a hard vertical line. Start the farthest from the penis on the ridge and gently push down and forward toward the penis and it should come out.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This is as far out as we could get it!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm almost certain they are both males from the pictures. The penis has that funny little bit on the end that you can see poking out. If you press both sides gently it should extend even more.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I'm almost certain they are both males from the pictures. The penis has that funny little bit on the end that you can see poking out. If you press both sides gently it should extend even more.


You were one of the ones I was hoping might see this thread!!  Thank you so much...I can stop panicking!

I have separated them all anyways! Riley was being very possessive of Bumblebee (top pic) and Optimus was staying in one corner!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey - they look like boys to me. Although I'm not sure with picture no 3. ETA - sorry meant the first picture! But then saw the other pics. I'm pretty certain they are all boys.

Guinea Lynx :: Sexing Guinea Pigs

The humping is normal dominance behaviour - however, you really shouldn't keep more than two boars together, at a push three boars. Guinea pigs live naturally one boar to a harem of sows.At best with a group of boys you'll get severe bullying - which for the ones being bullied is not fun and can make their lives really quite miserable. Mostly though horrendous fights will break out - and if you've ever had to deal with a guinea pig bite it's not fun - they tend to get huge absesses if they've been bitten.

With enough space sometimes it can work, unfortunately in most cases more than 2 boars does not work. Essentially it's just not natural for a boar to be submissive - they're naturally wired to be boss of lots of girls!

Girls on the other hand can usually live in large groups very harmoniously.

A female guinea pig has quite a distinctive Y shape to their "bits".


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to have to bath my Swiss piggy and get his willy out to wash it as he used to get hay and hair up it. He sadly died last week though  so no more willy washing.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I used to have to bath my Swiss piggy and get his willy out to wash it as he used to get hay and hair up it. He sadly died last week though  so no more willy washing.


Oh no am sorry you lost him!!

Was it just your swiss boy? I check all my piggies at least once a week...including downstairs, but I have read today that you are supposed to bathe their genitals twice a week. Is this normal? I have never had a problem with anything down there.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh no am sorry you lost him!!
> 
> Was it just your swiss boy? I check all my piggies at least once a week...including downstairs, but I have read today that you are supposed to bathe their genitals twice a week. Is this normal? I have never had a problem with anything down there.


Yes he died a week last Thursday  I noticed he was making a funny noise when I got up in the morning so gave him some baytril and syringe fed him. By tea time he had died. He was about 4 1/2 years old I think so not that young.

I only have the one male now in the shed and four females and then three females who are inside piggies.

I don't think it's necessary to bath them twice a week, just checking that they have no hay up there or that the penis isn't protruding and can't seem to go back on it's own should be enough.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi hun yes defo 2 boys you have there


----------

